# VISA Stamping Process



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Friends!

I am creating this space for all of them who have got their VISA grant letter and have done and going to do VISA stamping...

Please share your experiences for the process.....

I am also going in a day or so to submit my passport and would update this space....any advice would be great!!

thanks


----------



## Adit (Jul 25, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> I am creating this space for all of them who have got their VISA grant letter and have done and going to do VISA stamping...
> 
> ...


 
Hi Viren,
I got my grant letter on 17 march 2010
and I went to vfs australia office in new delhi on 18th and gave them the grant letter , passport and Rs 303 ( courier charges) and received the passport with the visa label on 20th march 2010.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Adit..

Do you know what is the difference between "Australia consulate General" and VFS offices?



Adit said:


> Hi Viren,
> I got my grant letter on 17 march 2010
> and I went to vfs australia office in new delhi on 18th and gave them the grant letter , passport and Rs 303 ( courier charges) and received the passport with the visa label on 20th march 2010.


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a quick query - fairly urgent.
I got my 457 visa and plan to travel to Chennai for the Visa stamping.
I need the visa stamped for me and my wife.
*Does my wife need to come personally or can I go and submit both our passports.*

I forgot to ask this to the lady who answered my phone.
She told me that it takes 2 weeks to get the stamping \and also that I need to pay Rs. 455!!
She first asked me to bring all the documents that I had submitted with the passport!!!
I politely asked her to recheck that and refrained from asking more questions!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Erviren,

I am soon comming to this area..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Benjiross...

Congratulations to you for your VISA  

Regarding your query......My wife went to subit my and her passport for stamping, so there is no need for your wife to come personally, you can go and submit both of passports .....

We submitted at VFS Mumbai and It didnt take much time (only 15-20 mins) and the fees was total 412 INR(logistic fees) for both of us. The person said that it would take 5-7 days for the process.

Please check on below site if you want to contact them otherwise i would suggest you to go and submit the passports...

Australia Visa 

All the best!!!



benjiross said:


> I have a quick query - fairly urgent.
> I got my 457 visa and plan to travel to Chennai for the Visa stamping.
> I need the visa stamped for me and my wife.
> *Does my wife need to come personally or can I go and submit both our passports.*
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah Randhir....very soooooooon :clap2:



mr.india said:


> Erviren,
> 
> I am soon comming to this area..


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

@erviren 

Did you need to give any authorisation form or anything like that?
Or just the printout of the email about the visa grant?


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Benjiross,

We didnt give any authorisation form as they do not require it, we gave:

1. Passports
2. Grant letter
3. Logistic Fee( INR 412)
4. one form for basic details like Name, Address etc.





benjiross said:


> @erviren
> 
> Did you need to give any authorisation form or anything like that?
> Or just the printout of the email about the visa grant?


----------



## raju (Feb 12, 2009)

-will there be any issue if we get visa printed after 3months from grant date?
-can we get visas printed for me in one country and for my wife & kid in another?
-my passport expires in 1year from now and have only 3 empty pages left and have some scheudled travel in next two months. Is it ok i renew my passport after 2months and the get it stamped along with wife & kid?


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Got my visa stamped through VFS Chennai.
Took me half an hour of waiting and fifteen minutes of paperwork.
Submitted both passports (Mine and my wife's).
Wife did not come and there was no hassles.
Paid 412 Rs. plus 80 Rs for SMS/email alerts.
Passport arrived by courier today (total wait 7 days).

erviren has listed the docs I needed to submit:


> 1. Passports
> 2. Grant letter
> 3. Logistic Fee( INR 412)
> 4. one form for basic details like Name, Address etc.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations Ross 

All the best!



benjiross said:


> Got my visa stamped through VFS Chennai.
> Took me half an hour of waiting and fifteen minutes of paperwork.
> Submitted both passports (Mine and my wife's).
> Wife did not come and there was no hassles.
> ...


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

HI All,

Thanks for sharing this information. small clarification.
We need to take only hard copy of grant letter or soft copy would be OK. Any idea....


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

naveen_pnc said:


> HI All,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this information. small clarification.
> We need to take only hard copy of grant letter or soft copy would be OK. Any idea....


Can you tell me what you mean by hard and soft copy.
I took a printout of the email that DIAC sent me for the visa grant.


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

benjiross said:


> Can you tell me what you mean by hard and soft copy.
> I took a printout of the email that DIAC sent me for the visa grant.


Ok. I got it. I thought we get one more copy from DIAC through post.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 22, 2009)

Rules must be significantly different for different countries.

I received my visa grant letter, and it stated that my passport would not be stamped at all. it's all electronic now, i guess. at least in my case.


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

This is the process for the UK:

Visa evidencing

This information is intended for clients in the following circumstances: 

• You need to obtain your first-time visa label following visa grant at another office.

• You hold a valid visa but have obtained a new passport.

• You have lost a passport containing a valid label visa.



Mail Service

Send your passport by secure mail (Special Delivery silver pouch recommended for clients in the UK) to: 

Visa Evidencing Unit 
Migration Branch 
Australian High Commission 
Strand London WC2B 4LA


Before You Send in Your Passport

• There must be at least 2 unused pages or we have nowhere to place a label 

• Provide a covering letter explaining what you are requesting and give some brief details if your passport has been lost or stolen.

• Include viable contact details in case we need to contact you i.e. phone/email.

• Enclose a copy of your visa grant letter (where this is a first-time visa label). 

• Clients in the UK should include a PRE-PAID self-addressed Special Delivery silver pouch for the return of your documents. You should keep a record of the return registration number for tracking purposes. This office will make separate arrangements for the return of documents to clients in of Ireland, however such clients should enclose a self addressed envelope to ensure their passports are returned to the correct address.

How long will it take to evidence a visa Granted by an Office in Australia

Clients in the UK observing the steps outlined above including the use of Special Delivery both for despatch and receipt of documents, can expect a turnaround of around 3 working days. In a very small percentage of cases there is may be technical reason or data mismatch preventing an immediate response and we may have to contact the onshore office to clarify.

Clients in Ireland can expect a longer turnaround because of additional postage time.

Change of passport but valid visa in old passport

If your obtain a new passport and you have a valid visa label in your old passport you may travel to Australia with both new and your expired passport. You simply need to present your old and new passport for boarding and entry clearance.

If you have married since you last obtained your valid visa label and your new passport is in your married name, you must also provide evidence of the basis for the name change. In this example, you will need to present your old passport, your new passport and your marriage certificate. After your arrival in Australia you may approach your local immigration office to have the visa transferred into your new passport.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's what my grant letter said:

--

I am writing about your application for a Spouse (Migrant) visa. On 1 December 2009 a decision was
taken to grant this visa.

The visa requires you first enter Australia before 11 September 2010.

Your visa allows you to remain indefinitely in Australia, and to enter and leave Australia any number of times until 1 December 2014 using your current foreign passport.

Please note that your visa has been granted label-free and you will not be required to submit your passport to Washington. Your visa grant number is below and you should ensure you keep this letter safe for future reference.

--


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

cowboy said:


> Here's what my grant letter said:
> 
> --
> 
> ...



It must be different for each country/visa. Mine requires a stamp.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

AndyA said:


> It must be different for each country/visa. Mine requires a stamp.


CONGRATS ANDY for your VISA..


----------



## Asim Ikram (Mar 11, 2011)

Dear All,

I've got my grant letter on 28th Apr and yesterday i submitted my Passport along with grant letter to Australian High Commission-Islamabad-Pakistan through TCS Currier . I tried to contact Australian High commission Islamabad but they didn't gave me any response. Please guide is this way is Ok for Pakistan??

Need help from the guys who already have done this.

Regards,
Asim


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*Visa stamp when in qatar*

Dear friends , 

am awaiting my 457 visa grant letter in couple of weeks. As am in qatar we dont have local oz embassy here & advised to go to uae or india 

need to ask esp anyone who stamped passport while resident in middle east - what is fastest way as we would need to go over and stay till we get the stamp. 

Please advise 

thanks 

oz the dream and dreamers family


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

ozthedream said:


> Dear friends ,
> 
> am awaiting my 457 visa grant letter in couple of weeks. As am in qatar we dont have local oz embassy here & advised to go to uae or india
> 
> ...


Have you checked regarding visa stamping in below mentioned address:-

Australian Visa Application Centre
Sherif Building, 5th Floor
Opposite Toyota Towers Doha, Qatar

this link might help you in this regard, check it out - Australia Visa Information- UAE


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Have you checked regarding visa stamping in below mentioned address:-
> 
> Australian Visa Application Centre
> Sherif Building, 5th Floor
> ...


thanks , will check . btw , saw ur timeline & congrats - u received your visa grant today !  where are u residing now and where to ?


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*visa stamping GCC*



mr.india said:


> CONGRATS ANDY for your VISA..


DEAR MR INDIA 

as based in Qatar - hence checking - did you get the visa grant while in Bahrain & did the local VFS office in Bahrain do the stamping process on your passport ? 
was under impression we need to go to aus embassy whch is only in UAE 

Would be gud news if we can get the visa stamped in each gcc country itself 

please advise ur experience . thanks


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

erviren said:


> Thanks Adit..
> 
> Do you know what is the difference between "Australia consulate General" and VFS offices?


VFS is a facilitator...they only send/receive the documents to/from the Australian embassy/consulate on your behalf.

The actual visa evidencing is done by the Australian embassy/consulate.



> as based in Qatar - hence checking - did you get the visa grant while in Bahrain & did the local VFS office in Bahrain do the stamping process on your passport ?


Same thing...VFS is only a facilitation service. They only send the documents to the Australian UAE Consulate (which handles visas for all GCC countries).


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

ozthedream said:


> thanks , will check . btw , saw ur timeline & congrats - u received your visa grant today !  where are u residing now and where to ?


Thnx!!!
I m currently in Oman and planning to be in Brisbane by mid of next year.:ranger:

Me too looking for visa evidencing in my passport, if its possible in Oman then well and good otherwise i will get it from Kolkata, since there is no timelimit for tht, it has to be as soon as possible.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

Visa stamping facility is not there in Oman, they (Australian Visa Application Centre) told me to contact this no. (+971 43551958) for that. It seem, I have to get it done from Dubai or India.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Thnx!!!
> I m currently in Oman and planning to be in Brisbane by mid of next year.:ranger:
> 
> Me too looking for visa evidencing in my passport, if its possible in Oman then well and good otherwise i will get it from Kolkata, since there is no timelimit for tht, it has to be as soon as possible.


I'm from Oman too!


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> I'm from Oman too!


But ur location shows Melbourne! 
Wht u do in Sultanate of Oman


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> VFS is a facilitator...they only send/receive the documents to/from the Australian embassy/consulate on your behalf.
> 
> The actual visa evidencing is done by the Australian embassy/consulate.
> 
> ...


Q13. Can I submit my passport to receive a visa label through VFS if my visa
application was processed and approved in Australia?
Yes. If you have lodged an application for a visa in Australia and you have been advised in
writing by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship Office in Australia that your visa
has been granted, you can submit your passport to our office to receive a visa label.
Before you submit a passport for stamping of a visa label, please ensure that you have a
blank page in your passport and the passport itself is not damaged.


Detail Informaiton Available on this line - Australia Visa (helpful for Indian Nationals)


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> But ur location shows Melbourne!
> Wht u do in Sultanate of Oman


He's the Crown Prince of the Sultanate of Oman pursuing a PhD in 'Public Policy' in Melbourne


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> He's the Crown Prince of the Sultanate of Oman pursuing a PhD in 'Public Policy' in Melbourne


aaaaahh! Long live Prince, I beg ur pardon if I unknowingly offended u.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

aah, I became Senior Expat....);


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> aah, I became Senior Expat....);


See?? Being nice to The Prince is helping you already  'Prince Khush Hua' :lol:


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> But ur location shows Melbourne!
> Wht u do in Sultanate of Oman


I used to live in Oman before...I was in Muscat



ausimmi said:


> He's the Crown Prince of the Sultanate of Oman pursuing a PhD in 'Public Policy' in Melbourne


LOL...I'm just a normal run-of-the-mill guy...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

twister292 said:


> I used to live in Oman before...I was in Muscat
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...I'm just a normal run-of-the-mill guy...


And when/where were you in Pakistan?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> And when/where were you in Pakistan?


Long story...born in Pakistan, brought up in Oman...I originate from Okara in Pakistan...


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

Q1. Has ny1 done visa stamping in Hyderabad ???

Q2. Is it required secondary applicant to stamp visa alongwith main applicant only or can it be done separately also????


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

???


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> ???


There is no need to bump threads. They'll be answered as seen by members.

1. If there is an Australian diplomatic office in that city they can do it. Otherwise you can send it to the nearest consulate or embassy.

2. There is no requirement for all visas to be evidenced together. However, it may be advisable to do so.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> There is no need to bump threads. They'll be answered as seen by members.
> 
> 1. If there is an Australian diplomatic office in that city they can do it. Otherwise you can send it to the nearest consulate or embassy.
> 
> 2. There is no requirement for all visas to be evidenced together. However, it may be advisable to do so.


Hehh Twister...it seems u twisting my querries...

my fist querry was :- Q1. Has ny1 done visa stamping in Hyderabad ???

I believe u hav not done visa stamping in HYD, even u can't. Offcourse in HYD there is a AUS VFS. I have read in d forum that many people done visa stamping in chennai, delhi and mumbai also but not read a single1 saying he or she has done it from HYD.

My 2nd querry was:- Q2. Is it required secondary applicant to stamp visa alongwith main applicant only or can it be done separately also???? 

I want to stamp visa on my passport as well as my wife (secondary applicant), but we live in Oman and there no facility here in oman for that, for stamping we have to go UAE or India. Since my wife going to India next month, I was thinking she can stamp d visa on her passport but can it be done without the presence of main applicant......tht was my doubt.

I completely aware that..wht u have written in statement no.2.
Thanks Twister for reply anywaays...:juggle:

:focus:


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any australian diplomatic office can stamp the visa. As long as the grant letter mentions the passport number, the passports may be sent separately.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Any australian diplomatic office can stamp the visa. As long as the grant letter mentions the passport number, the passports may be sent separately.


....thts it........ *(As long as the grant letter mentions the passport number, the passports may be sent separately)*:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> Visa stamping facility is not there in Oman, they (Australian Visa Application Centre) told me to contact this no. (+971 43551958) for that. It seem, I have to get it done from Dubai or India.


dear Biswaranjan 

yes same thing with me - this VFS is big confusion as why they do everything else except visa evidencing OUTSIDE india and INSIDE India they agree do everything . very confusing . also called dubai consulate but only recorded messages abt contactin WHg VFS for visas , so my question remains the same : whom shud we courier the passports to for visa evidencing - consulate gen or VFS when we are in GCC


----------



## ahmadikram (Apr 14, 2012)

*Visa Labeling in Oman*

Dear All,

Recently I have got the 176 visa grant notification :clap2: , as I'm originally from Pakistan and currently working/living in Salalah, Sultanate of Oman, I shall appreciate if anybody could answer my following queries . :confused2:
1- What is the process of Labeling Australian Visa through VFS ?
2- What are the document requirements ?
3- How much time does it take to complete the process ?
4- What is the fee associated to that process, ( There are four passports to be labeled) and how to pay the fee ?
5- I will go back to Pakistan during July so what way is recommended ? Apply visa labeling through VFS Oman or directly to Australian High Commission in Islamabad, Pakistan

thanks


----------



## montybyrne (Jan 9, 2012)

Most Australian visa labels have been abolished, and are now stored electronically linked to your passport. Don't know if that's what you were asking.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

ahmadikram said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Recently I have got the 176 visa grant notification :clap2: , as I'm originally from Pakistan and currently working/living in Salalah, Sultanate of Oman, I shall appreciate if anybody could answer my following queries . :confused2:
> 1- What is the process of Labeling Australian Visa through VFS ?
> ...


I am an Indian Citizen living in Qatar. This the response i got when I checked with VFS.


Thank you for inquiring regarding visa evidencing.

Kindly note, you are required to send the grant letter and passport directly to the consulate and need to pay both sides courier charges. There is no nominated courier company. Please allow 2-3 working days for evidencing.



The address for Australian Consulate in Dubai is:



Australian Consulate-General

25th Floor

Burjuman Centre Office Tower

Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Road

( Trade Centre Road )

Tel: +971 4 5087200

E: [email protected]

Dubai, United Arab Emirates


----------



## asif_1245 (Mar 20, 2014)

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> ???


Dear Sir;

I am Asif from india, i would like to immigrate to australia with Sub class 189 or 190 visa, in this regard as the first step for immigration is the skills assessment from Assessing Body in Australia, i unable to understand the Skills Assessing Body as well as the ANZSCO code for my profession in australia which can assess my Qualification, skills and experince.


My skills and education is as follows.

1. Bachelors degree in Civil Engineering from India - Full time 4 years

2. Profession : Project Planner / Scheduler.

3. Area : Project Management/Construction Management.

4. Industry: Engineering

5.Category: Building & Construction ›› Planning

6. Present Designation : Project planner/scheduling Manager

7. Earlier Designation's : Planning Manager and Planning Engineer

8. Directly reporting To : Project Manager.

9. No of Subordinates/Managers who report to me: None i dont have any managers/Suboridnates who reports to me

10. Total number of years experience : more than 5 years

11. Total number of years experince as Manager : more than 3 years.


Job Description /Attributes

1. Creating , Implementing as well as Updating the project Plans and Schedules for the project
2. Preparing Project Reports for the Management and stakeholders
3. Controlling and Monitoring the Progress of the project.
4. Laisioning with Staff of Engineering, Procurement, Construction teams
5. Co-ordination with the vendors and incorporating into the master schedule.
6. Reporting Critical Activities of the project to the Project Manager for work progress
7. Assisting project budget, cash flows , forecasting to the project management team
8. Reporting of slippage activities in project and ensuring for smooth catchup plan of the project
9. Preparing Extension of time(EOT) and delay analysis as well claims
10. Preparing Management Information System reports(MIS)
11. Preparing Monthly,weekly S-curves and Histograms for Cost, Progress, % complete , Project Man-hours and Resources
12. Preparing what if scenerio of delayed in schedule for completion of the project
13. Determining the Formats,level of frequency of reporting and its system for the client
14. preparing safety and environmental control in accordance with project risk analysis
15 Reviewing and assisting in preparing tender document related to project schedule.



IT Skills :

1. Possess sound knowledge of Primavera P6, Microsoft Office, Microsoft Project software at an advanced level.

2. Possess strong knowledge of planning tools such as Primevera P6, Microsoft Project with the ability to implement in construction 

techniques and
sequencing of the activities in the project.




Kindly assist me for the skills assessment body as well the ANZSCO code for my profession, so the i can start my skills assessment.


Regards
Asif


----------

